# Speaker Wire Help



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

I took the head unit out, the plastic panel around the radio just pulls out, then the screws are easy to see to remove the radio. As for what wires do what I will have to leave that to someone else


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

You'll find a lot of good info here...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/989-my-new-interior-lighting.html


----------



## gotdamojo06 (Jul 7, 2011)

alright so what I gathered from your post is that all of the wires going to all of the speakers in the car are sitting behind the hood release?

That would make my life so much easier than having to rip out the CD player and then taping into the wire harness and then run the RCAs all the way back though.

Can you confirm for me?

I am going to hook the Line-out converter into the...as there are two sets of wires for each right and left, there also happen to be two extra dark red wires on the LOC, not sure that I will need them though...
Left Rear:
(+) Dark Green
(-) Dark Green, Black Stripe

Right Rear:
(+) White
(-) Dark Blue, Black Stripe 

bojangles, thank you very much for the help!

Off to go and get this bad boy installed


----------



## gotdamojo06 (Jul 7, 2011)

got the door sills off...need help figuring out which wires I need to splice into and if I am even looking at the correct harness

help.jpg is what I am looking at right now...is this the correct harness?


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

Since you're planning on using it as a 4 chan amp to drive your highs, you may wanna use the amps high level input vs an external high to low converter. Reason being, you're not only going from high to low and back to high but you're potentially introducing another source for noise. I do know within the past few years, amps have made a significant improvment on their on-board high level inputs.


----------



## gotdamojo06 (Jul 7, 2011)

I plan on running 2 10" woofers off the amp, no highs on it at all...


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

oh sorry, I must have misread your post. 

You may want to keep up on this thread in case you have a similar problem. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/2388-sub-amp-cuts-out-high-volume-not-amp-problem.html

Hopefully not but if you do, there will be a lot of great dicussion in here for troubleshooting.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

gotdamojo06 said:


> got the door sills off...need help figuring out which wires I need to splice into and if I am even looking at the correct harness
> 
> help.jpg is what I am looking at right now...is this the correct harness?


 \

thats the right group, i believe i tapped into the wires at the bottom of the black plastic. the interior lighting thread that was referenced earlier here will tell which wire is what.


----------



## fortymegafonzies (Oct 20, 2012)

On the subject of high level inputs, is it okay to just tie into a speaker wire for an amp input? By "tie in" I mean just strip off a little insulation and hook on such that it's now connected to both the speaker and the amp input? I'm planning on doing this and had some concern that it might create a low-impedance situation much like putting two speakers in parallel.


----------

